# cage carpet



## Shadow Mantis (Aug 19, 2005)

I recently found an item called Cage Carpet at the local Petsmart. It is a terrarium carpet liner for reptiles. I wanted to know if this would be okay to keep at the bottom of my mantis cage for padding. If it is not, what should I use?

Thank You


----------



## Samzo (Aug 19, 2005)

i guess you could use it although it doesnt absorb moisture


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

I recommend a substrate that can hold some moisture as a lot of species need some humidity.


----------



## Alien mantis (Aug 19, 2005)

> I recommend a substrate that can hold some moisture as a lot of species need some humidity.


Correct, but reptile carpet is okay to use. A long time ago I used reptile carpet for my praying mantids. They seemed fine... nothing bad happened to them. Just to be safer, I would use substrate that holds in moisture. Some praying mantis species need humidity. Potting soil is good substrate to use for your praying mantis.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

Well sure you can use it. It might work well for mantids that don't need a lot of humidity. I personally use moist sphagnum moss. For mantids from arid areas I use nothing.


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 20, 2005)

Yup, like Rick i either use the moss, or Eco-earth (compressed coconut fibre). Both do the job well for humidity loving species.

Dave


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Aug 20, 2005)

I also have some sand that I can use. Would this be better? I don't know where to buy the moss or coconut fiber.


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Shadow. It depends what kind of sand, but obviously if it's non toxic then pretty much anything is fine to use. Moss and fibre can be found in most pet shops that sell herps of any kind, lizards particularly and amphibians, and these would probably be the better option if possible.

Dave


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I will use the sand (it's non-toxic) until I find the moss.


----------



## infinity (Aug 21, 2005)

I prefer the 'natural' look - moss etc, but it seems a waste at the lower instar levels... Also, as an added bonus, if you have a miniature ecosystem going, you don't really need to worry about the frass!

I just looked up that carpet stuff, how easy is that to clean? I know it says it's washable but don't think i'd like to put it in with my clothes :?


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Aug 21, 2005)

It is a bit hard to clean. You must soak it in water for twenty minutes mixed with a certain type of reptile furniture cleaner and let it air dry.

Thanks for the help everyone. I'm going to buy the moss for my mantis tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Aug 22, 2005)

I bought the moss from the local Petsmart. How much should I put in to prevent the food from hiding from my mantis?


----------



## infinity (Aug 22, 2005)

I think it wouldn't be a problem no matter how much you put in... mantids hunt by movement- also i guess it depends on the "food" size...

lol, I like how they're no longer crickets or fruit flies but "food"... bet that makes them feel better


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Aug 22, 2005)

:lol: Thanks for the help!


----------

